# Need a 2nd Opinion



## lacey (Jun 30, 2013)

7/5/13 on 50 Synthroid:

TSH 2.58 (.40-4.50)

FT4 1.3 (.8-1.8)

FT3 2.8 (2.3-4.2)

I asked for increase so Endo put me on 56 Synthroid and here are the numbers on10/07/13:

TSH 1.72 (.40-4.50)

FT4 1.4 (.8-1.8)

FT3 2.8 (2.3-4.2)

Said numbers are GREAT!!! I don't think so. So I added an exta 56 once a week so I now am taking

64 Synthroid, He would not increase my dose.

Then the ultrasound confirms that I was born without a thyroid on my left side. The right side went from one nodule to 3 nodules (all SOLID) Not happy about this. Told me he would see me in 6 months.

Not being happy about either of this, I made a appt. with a new Endo who does prescribe Armour. My appt..is in a couple of weeks . In the meantime, are there any new tests you think I should have done.

Never had FNA and the only tests done were TSH, FT4 & FT3. I thought I had a good Endo ,but

he just wants to look are the ranges.

Would love any any advice you can give. Do you think I am converting?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Lacey. Can you share what you're most concerned about? Are you not feeling well enough on your current dose? Or are you concerned about not having an FNA on your nodules? Or both?

Also, how are you getting these "odd" doses of Synthroid? Are you splitting pills, or are you telling us the average daily dose over a week of mixed doses?

Thanks!


----------



## lacey (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. I am concerned about both of these things.

No energy. Wake up tired. Can't lose weight no matter what I try.

I am splitting 112 of Synthroid.and taking one extra dose on Sundays.

Concerned about the solid nodules as they are the ones that can be cancerous. Right now the largest is .9 cm. I know the board says that they don't usually do FNA unless it is1cm, but I read also to be concerned about solid. Went from 1 nodule to 3 in 3 mos.

Also, where I only have 1/2 a thyroid, do you think it is harder for me to convert to T3. I want some energy.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Your Free T3 is in the basement; no wonder you are not doing well!

A change of doctors is in order. You are seriously undermedicated on your Synthroid and I do think you would be an ideal candidate for trying Armour.

When was the last time you had an ultra-sound?

Hugs,


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

You are correct; solid is of concern.

You might benefit from seeing an ENT.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Do you think I am converting?


I think the addition of 5mcg fo Cytomel would be a good course of action. YOu may need to reduce your SYnthroid once you add the Cytomel.


----------



## lacey (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Last ultrasound was 11/4/13. Right Lobe measures 3.0X0.9X1.5, no left lobe, isthmus 2.4

Multiple nodules on right lobe 0.9x0.5x0.6 solid, mid, 2nd one 0.7x0.5x0.7 (this is a new one from 3 months ago)

Isthmus has single nodule 0.5x0.4x0.4 (new from 3 mos ago) Not liking this. Seeing PC on Wednesday and then the new endo.

I will ask my PC about an ENT andsee what she thinks,

We all seem to be on the same page. It is unreal how these doctors treat you. I swear all they want is the money & come back again soon. I will keep at this until I get an answer. Thanks everyone.


----------



## jade (Aug 6, 2013)

At least your nodules are fairly small and I've been told having multiple is better than just one. I hope your doctor visits go well and you find out what's going on.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

How long have you only had half? Are your feelings of being unwell new or have they been with you for awhile? Were you able to maintain your weight and now you are not able? You might do well to see an ENT, as suggested.


----------



## lacey (Jun 30, 2013)

I have been on thyroid meds for 10 plus years. Never had an ultrasound until 6 months ago. They said I was probably born without the left side. I have never really felt great, could not lose weight for the last 20 yrs and had all hypo symtoms. Was on levothyroxine for 10 years, only had TSH tests done by my PC and they said I was fine because I was in the range. After doing a lot of research on the web, I know I had been undermedicated for many many years and I now want to finally get this straightened out. That is why I am seeing another doctor who hopefully will get this done. If this doesn't work, I will keep searching until I find one that can make it happen

Is there anyone on this site who was born with just 1/2 of a thyroid? After researching, they say most people are born without the left side. Very interesting!!!

Thanks for your concerns.


----------



## Prudence (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow, I agree about getting some T3 med-whether through Cytomel or trying Armour/some sort of T4/T3 combo. Your FT3 didn't budge at all, and it's pretty low. I'd also second (third?) an ENT to get a closer look at those nodules. Best of luck!!


----------



## lacey (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks Prudence. I see the Doctor Wednesday so I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## lacey (Jun 30, 2013)

Saw new endo. Seems nice and willing to work with me. Told him I wanted to go on armour and he agreed - Yay!!! Been on it for a few weeks now and no side effects or changes. Probably need an increase. He put me on 1/2 of 90 so 45. Will see me in 8 weeks and won't change anything until he sees the new lab work. I did notice that one of my nodules seems to be shrinking. Is that possible? I'll keep you posted and hope my numbers get better so I can finally drop some weight.,


----------

